# SEOUL | Wemakeprice Hotel | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorta interesting to see a relatively new building bite the dust.








The building is situated beside the Hyundai GBC site, in Gangnam, and across the street from the new Parnas Hotel.

Interior pics:


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Please delete this thread. I have other plans for this project.


----------

